# Finally a name!



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Ok...so after a month of calling my lil stinker Chloe, Zoe, Summer, Sage, Lexie, Mia and Gia...I have settled on Suki 
Here she is...a bit blurry. She doesn't sit still for a minute so it's very hard to grab a picture.


----------



## Piccolina (Dec 25, 2009)

S..........so delicious:tender:

U..........Undeniably:Sooo cute:

K..........Kisses galore:smootch:

I..........Is she available to spare hugs?:hugging:





*


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Absolutely adorable... and love the name that you decided on for SUKI


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Aww she's a little baby doll. She looks like a Suki to me!!


----------



## AshleyAndSophiePup (Aug 24, 2012)

What a perfect, unique name for such an adorable little pup! How did you come up with Suki?


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Love the name Suki -- and what a cutie pie she is. 

But I really liked the thought of you running around after her calling "ChloeZoeSummerSageLexieMiaGia" Now that would have been SOME name!!! LOL


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Success perfect name for a cutie pie.


----------



## jane and addison (Nov 1, 2012)

Love it the name fits.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Oh my goodness she is so darn cute. I love the name Suki. It suits her.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Adorable. Great name.


----------



## Chardy (Oct 30, 2008)

She is so darn cute !!! I love her name... SUKI.... you could have named her anything and it would have been adorable... She is just adorable... congrats!!!


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Thanks all! Suki means beloved in Japanese. I really wanted something with an Asian flair with meaning behind it ~besides...I was worried she would develop some personality complex if I didn't come up with something soon...so Suki it is:chili:


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Oh Joanne, I love her! And Suki is perfect! My SIL and BIL lost their shitzu named Suki a couple months ago. Such a sweet little perfect doll!


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

What a little doll:wub:Her name suites her


----------



## MalteseObsessed (Mar 7, 2010)

Hello Suki! You are too cute!!!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Suki looks like stuffed animal:wub: love her name


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

She is adorable! What a cutie!


----------



## justagirltv (Jun 3, 2014)

She is a doll baby!


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

Sukie is just adorable!
How is Lacie adjusting? Are they playing together?
I hope they are having lots of fun!


----------



## Ann Mother (Dec 18, 2013)

So cute & great name. She looks to have a great personality


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

That so works! She's adorable


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Kathleen said:


> Sukie is just adorable!
> How is Lacie adjusting? Are they playing together?
> I hope they are having lots of fun!


Thx Kathleen...Lacie and Suki are another story. With Lacie on high doses of pred...she was literally ready to rip Suki apart. She was extremely aggressive to the both of us. I've had to watch them 24/7 if Suki was out of her pen.
The positive...they switched Lacie to Budesonide and she's coming along. The only time she wants to beat on her is when Suki won't stop barking!
It was just bad timing that Suki came the same weekend Lacie took a turn for the worse...I'm sure it will only get better from here.


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

maddysmom said:


> Thx Kathleen...Lacie and Suki are another story. With Lacie on high doses of pred...she was literally ready to rip Suki apart. She was extremely aggressive to the both of us. I've had to watch them 24/7 if Suki was out of her pen.
> The positive...they switched Lacie to Budesonide and she's coming along. The only time she wants to beat on her is when Suki won't stop barking!
> It was just bad timing that Suki came the same weekend Lacie took a turn for the worse...I'm sure it will only get better from here.


Oh no - how stressful for you.
How is Lacie doing? I hope she is feeling better.
I am sure they will be best pals. Sometimes it just takes time.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Kathleen said:


> Oh no - how stressful for you.
> How is Lacie doing? I hope she is feeling better.
> I am sure they will be best pals. Sometimes it just takes time.


Lacies not so good. She's coming along very slow with the new meds~Not nearly the girl she was 6 months ago full of life. I didn't think she was going to make it a few weeks ago it got so bad  
I hope for the best and will continue to do every and anything I can for her...thank you for asking


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

Love her name. Suki is an adorable pup!!


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

I like it!


----------

